# Please explain DAK



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm looking at Sigs, but don't understand this DAK. I've found it means double action kellerman, but that's it.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

According to Wiki:

_SIG released an altered version of the double-action only (DAO) pistols; this version is called the DAK (for *D*ouble *A*ction *K*ellerman, after the designer of the system). The DAK capability is available in 220, 226, 229 and 239 models. When firing the pistol the first trigger pull is 6.5 lbf (compared to 10 pounds for the standard DAO). After the pistol fires and the trigger is released forward, the trigger has an intermediate reset point that is approximately halfway to the trigger at rest position. The trigger pull from this intermediate reset point is 8.5 lbf (38 N). If the trigger is released all the way forward, this will engage the primary trigger reset and have a trigger pull of 6.5 lbf (29 N). To engage the intermediate reset, the trigger must be held to the rear while the slide is cycled, either manually or by the recoil of a round being fired. The United States Coast Guard has adopted this firearm as its PDW (Personal Defense Weapon), replacing the older M9 Pistol. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SIG_P226#cite_note-pdw-5_


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

Todd, is this a good system? I still don't understand the purpose.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

It's basically a DAO with a twist. I've never used one as my Sig is DA/SA with the SRT trigger, but it seems like a good set-up for those who want a DAO gun. I'm sure one of the guys that have one or have used one will chime in soon.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*DAK*: WW2 German acronym for _Deutsche Afrika Korps_. See also "The Desert Fox" and Rommel, Irwin.
Oh...You mean there's another meaning for DAK? Who'd'a guessed! :mrgreen:


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I think it is a good system. I have the P229 40/357sig DAK

The DAK to me is a DAO with a 2 stage trigger. As described the first round requires a full range trigger pull which is smooth and consistent and subsequent follow up shots "can be" only half the trigger pull literally. I say "can be" because you can let the trigger go all the way back and start from the beginning.

Why I like the DAK as compared to the DA/SA DAO - the shorter stiffer 2nd trigger pull for follow-up shots, recessed hammer, does not need to be fired to disassmble, hammer is about 1/4" off striker after the slide is intially pulled back and it stays that way until dry fired and no decocking lever to fool with.

Like all Sigs it's accurate and smooth.:smt023


----------

